# Aircon delete



## Jakek20 (May 17, 2020)

Hi all . I'm hoping you guys can help me . I bought a mk1 tt 3.2 roadster last year and I've really enjoyed it . The alternator gave up in December and as I didn't have time to sort it I sorned the car . I've now taken bumper off and got the old alternator off. Also replaced radiator as it had a leak . I'm thinking of deleting the aircon . Does anyone know the belt I would need if I remove the aircon compressor . Also would it still run ok ? Or would there be any more unwanted pressure on the alternator pulley. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Shorter ribbed belt for no A/Con part No. 06A145933D
I can't why it would put any more strain on alternator pulley it's using the same tensioner.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  why are you wanting to remove the aircon


----------



## Jakek20 (May 17, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Jakek20 (May 17, 2020)

It's to save buying a new pump . And take some weight off the car . I don't need aircon in the UK with a soft top . Not for me


----------

